# Quilt by the Mile



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A new technique I learned, called "Quilt by the Mile" taught by Carol Ann Wilbourn... and amazing fiber artist.

Way outside my box, and OMG tedious! The point is to sew together itty bitty pieces to create a new fabric... mine is representing the jungle, I have a large giraffe applique (or maybe a lion) I intend to applique on top of it.

Carol Ann's blog is here:
http://www.quiltbythemile.blogspot.com/










Close up:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very pretty for sure......I'm not sure my nerves would take the construction! lol
I'll bet that is some kinda sturdy fabric when you get it all stitched.
It really is lovely. Can't wait to see the end result.... you are an incredible talent!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I think there might be a bit too much contrast going on here to use it as a jungle backdrop, I may end up cutting it all up into small blocks to set inside larger ones... I will really have to think on that!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Leave it as it is! I think it's busy like the mulitple trees and vines of a dense forrest.
A giraffe on the top of this will tone the busy factor down some.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Angie's right. That's what my minds eye saw, when I first looked at it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well we'll see. This one is going to have to ferment for awhile, LOL


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very pretty, but looks like it might have taken forever to make. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Leave it as it is! I think it's busy like the mulitple trees and vines of a dense forrest.
> A giraffe on the top of this will tone the busy factor down some.


And maybe a gorilla and parrot (etc) peaking in from the back ground.

Don't cut it into smaller pieces!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to see what the back looks like. That gives a better idea as to how much work is involved. LOL


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I like it, but boy, it does look tedious. How skinny are those strips?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'll have to starch and press it before you'll be able to see much of anything on the back. Right now, it's got the accordian thing going on, LOL.

The strips are 1 inch wide, then cut into small various size sections. Each section's seam allowance has to be trimmed to about an 1/8th of a inch to cut down on the bulk.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

CJ, this is beautiful, I truly admire your talent, but I wouldnt even attempt it..too much on the nerves. My quilting is amature but when I sew and craft its a relaxing way to express myself..


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very striking. Thanks for the link. I liked seeing the pictures.

*How wide are your strips?*

I have lots of scraps, and it's easy to have a continuing back-burner project like stitching a few strips during spare moments.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You must have nerves of steel...1 inch wide. Argh! No way. No how.

My patience would have got up and left at just the thought let alone getting a needle and thread out. 

It is nice though, and I can see it working well with a giraffe.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Leave it as it is! I think it's busy like the mulitple trees and vines of a dense forrest.
> A giraffe on the top of this will tone the busy factor down some.


I love it like it is too and I immediately though of a forest when I looked at it!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

OK I see it's 1 inch strips.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I've had trouble finding a multicolor print, especially one without a large scale theme print. Or the few that are available are not the color range I'm looking for. I think I'm going to be trying this instead.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's an awesome concept, and I 'd love to do it again in something far more subtle (LOL) but lordie I don't know if I'd tackle this again. That's about a 40 x 40 inch piece, I think it took about 18 hours straight? Only myself and one other in the class were able to finish ours, the rest had less than half done in that amount of time... just warning you. 



Garnet said:


> I've had trouble finding a multicolor print, especially one without a large scale theme print. Or the few that are available are not the color range I'm looking for. I think I'm going to be trying this instead.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Are those bias strips - and seams? I might cut some or all strips wider.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Garnet said:


> Are those bias strips - and seams? I might cut some or all strips wider.


I wondered that too.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I've put together some strings in the past, very tedious and while I love the results I just don't have the patience, so kudos to you!

I do love it jus the way it is, looks very much like jungle


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL A giraffe in the middle would be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely outside of my comfort zone! That gives me an anxiety attack looking at it. I like your idea of adding jungle animals. I would go smaller and add a few but let the "fabric" be the main attraction.

Nice work!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I went to a big quilt show (in Marshfield, Wisconsin) today.

One of the quilts on display had a large elephant appliqued on it....in different layered tones of gray.

I immediately thought of your "forest".

The elephant I saw was VERY NICE---but it would have looked much nicer with YOUR forest for a back ground!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone!
Garnet, the strips are cut on the straigh of grain, selvage to selvage. The smaller pieces of each strip are sewn together on the bias.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it would look great with a parrot on it. So, make a 2nd one.......


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is where I think my serger would come in handy.I finally!! got it working for now.(The serger is another story) At least that way you would not have to trim the seams by hand, if that would work on a quilt? I do not have much if any experience in the quilting department and I admire the work you are doing. I am going to try some one of these days.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh wow!! I love the colors and can hardly wait to see it finished..makes me want to do one.. very cool!!! any jungle animal would look awesome!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I don't think I could do it. I got tired of sewing the 2" strips on scrappy mtn and I don't think I could do any smaller. I think it needs flowers or trees...I'm not the jungle type LOL!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I ran across this idea for using up strips. I think I would use a solid color rather than white to tie the "design" together.

http://sugarnspicecreations.blogspot.com/2009/09/scatter-sunshine-scrappy-quilt-tutorial.html


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

The first thing that came to my mind was two parrots or lifesized Scarlet Macaws. Beautiful CJ!!!! I would have to abandoned my coffee in the AM to do this!!! LOL YOU had just better show us a photo when you put in the appliques!

LQ



Callieslamb said:


> I think it would look great with a parrot on it. So, make a 2nd one.......


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. It might be a while before I do the applique on this one!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So, How's it going on this one CJ?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh heavens, it's at the bottom of my to do pile. LOL I did get it starched and pressed... and I did spend some time considering what I want to do with it.. most LIKELY I am going to cut it up into blocks and make a wild and wonky log cabin quilt out of it, but that's not for certain yet.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Smile!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ, I don't know of many people who could or would take on such a project besides you. You are so very talented in all you do.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Why thank you CC, how sweet of you!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

OK CJ. It's official. You have too much time on your hands. Come here and I'll give you something to do. LOL. It's very pretty. You must have the patience of Job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Temporary insanity, LOL. I'll probably never do it again!


----------

